# Who else is going to Furlandia 2017 this month.



## SpidertheKitsune (May 1, 2017)

Greetings Ya glorious fuzzbutts!!

I was wondering who else here will be going to Furlandia this month and how hyped are you that it's only 27 days away!!!

-Hollywood Spider. K


----------



## Zenoth (May 7, 2017)

o/ I'll be there. Hype hype hype ^^


----------



## Zenoth (May 7, 2017)

www.timeanddate.com: Countdown to May 27, 2017 in Washington DC, District of Columbia
19 days away now.......hype hype hype hype hype


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 17, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> www.timeanddate.com: Countdown to May 27, 2017 in Washington DC, District of Columbia
> 19 days away now.......hype hype hype hype hype



See you there...


----------



## Zenoth (May 18, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> See you there...


I'll keep an eye out for ya ^^


----------



## Zenoth (May 18, 2017)

To make it ez to spot I'll be the hooman whos badge says Zenoth, and will most likely be wearing a fox eard beanie...............not sure if that helps or not, this will be my first furry con ^^


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 18, 2017)

Excellent! I will look for you! I'm also on the security detail as well, so I'm going to be in and out of suit quite a bit. My profile pic is my current suit, so I'm easy to spot.
Looking forward to seeing you soon! You're going to have a great time!


----------



## Zenoth (May 18, 2017)

Oh nice, I used to do security myself ^^


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 23, 2017)

I really wanted to go, I just got my first suit, but I totally didn't know about it until like a week ago, not enough time to plan a 6 hour drive to Portland


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I really wanted to go, I just got my first suit, but I totally didn't know about it until like a week ago, not enough time to plan a 6 hour drive to Portland



Sorry you can't make it this year. Just curious where are you located?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 23, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Sorry you can't make it this year. Just curious where are you located?



Grants Pass Oregon. It's about a 6 hour drive, I'd almost just drive up and see if I can find someone to crash with but can't really swing the gas on such short notice


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Grants Pass Oregon. It's about a 6 hour drive, I'd almost just drive up and see if I can find someone to crash with but can't really swing the gas on such short notice



Yeah, that's quite a drive... you might be closer to BLFC in Reno, which I believe is the following week after Furlandia. Unfortunately for me I'm gonna miss that con this year... I'm going to Reno the day after Furlandia, but only for a couple days.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 23, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Yeah, that's quite a drive... you might be closer to BLFC in Reno, which I believe is the following week after Furlandia. Unfortunately for me I'm gonna miss that con this year... I'm going to Reno the day after Furlandia, but only for a couple days.




Nice, I'll check it out. I don't think there are alot of us in southern Oregon. I don't mind the drive, used to do that once a month. Just last minute and all


----------



## Zenoth (May 26, 2017)

Sooon *tries to hype self to sleep*


----------



## Zenoth (May 26, 2017)

Headed out the door now ^^


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 26, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Headed out the door now ^^


Getting ready to leave soon...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 26, 2017)

NoooooOOooooOOooo take me with you!! *wah*


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 26, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> NoooooOOooooOOooo take me with you!! *wah*


Believe me, if I was down there I would pick you up...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 26, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Believe me, if I was down there I would pick you up...



hehe well, I appreciate the thought at least. I'll probably watch the opening ceremonies on their youtube channel when i get home from work tonight, so i guess i'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 26, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Getting ready to leave soon...



Here?


----------



## Zenoth (May 26, 2017)

I left at 4pm to come home to feed the doggo and do some work, will be there more tomorrow ^^. Next year i'm def getting a room ^^


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 26, 2017)

K. Hit me up tomorrow...


----------



## Zenoth (May 26, 2017)

Will do ^^


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Grants Pass Oregon. It's about a 6 hour drive, I'd almost just drive up and see if I can find someone to crash with but can't really swing the gas on such short notice


Grants pass you say, You can make it up here in 4 hours ez, though traffic slows teh eff down once you get to Salem hehe.  Side note, Grants Pass has one of my all time favorite Disc Golf courses, Tom Pearce is such a great park !!


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2017)

Time to start saving up for next years lol. Gotta get a room for sure this time!


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 30, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Time to start saving up for next years lol. Gotta get a room for sure this time!



See you next year for sure. I'm also going to do BLFC as well. As a matter of fact, I'm in Reno right now, but unfortunately without suit...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> See you next year for sure. I'm also going to do BLFC as well. As a matter of fact, I'm in Reno right now, but unfortunately without suit...




Sgt. how are you able to do so much traveling, is it for work? I keep my suit in my truck for emergency suitings btw


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 30, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Sgt. how are you able to do so much traveling, is it for work? I keep my suit in my truck for emergency suitings btw



I actually planned my vacation around Furlandia this year.  My trip to Reno was pure luck, if you will... visiting my friend and picking up a new German Shepherd Dog to work with in search and rescue.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 30, 2017)

I should have also stated that next year I will be plan vacation around Furlandia and BLFC.  This is the first time in years I've given myself a break from work, and I kinda like it, really.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

Nice! I'm hoping that we can be living close enough to portland next year to be able to go.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 30, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Nice! I'm hoping that we can be living close enough to portland next year to be able to go.



I hope so, too! I did stop in grants pass for fuel on my way south... It was 4 hours from Portland... not a bad drive.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> I hope so, too! I did stop in grants pass for fuel on my way south... It was 4 hours from Portland... not a bad drive.


Nah it's not super far, but Jackson county and Josephine are going through some pretty major housing shortage issues so it's crazy expensive to live down here. But yea also totally didn't know about furlandia until it was too late to afford it. Btw, know anyone up there with a room for rent??


----------



## Zenoth (May 30, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> totally didn't know about furlandia until it was too late to afford it. Btw, know anyone up there with a room for rent??


That was me last year, I found out about Furlandia and was like omg omg gotta go, lets goooo, then noticed it ended literally an hour after I found out it was going on LOL.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> That was me last year, I found out about Furlandia and was like omg omg gotta go, lets goooo, then noticed it ended literally an hour after I found out it was going on LOL.




lol yea, i got my fursuit and then i was like oh i wonder if there are any cons coming up that i can wear this to... oh look.. furlandia in a week...  I have car payment, insurance, phone bill, diapers, and cat food to pay for this week... fml -.- lol


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 30, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Nah it's not super far, but Jackson county and Josephine are going through some pretty major housing shortage issues so it's crazy expensive to live down here. But yea also totally didn't know about furlandia until it was too late to afford it. Btw, know anyone up there with a room for rent??



I hear you about rent, unfortunately Portland is just as bad, I'm sure.
I don't know anyone who has a place...My buddy just rented out his room, and my place is tiny....


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> I hear you about rent, unfortunately Portland is just as bad, I'm sure.
> I don't know anyone who has a place...My buddy just rented out his room, and my place is tiny....



 No worries, just putting the word out there that I am on the hunt for a place


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 30, 2017)

Hey guys and gals.... I don't want to get off topic, but I've just left the BLFC hotel in Reno. Wanted to check it out. All I can say is wow! I'm here next year in suit for sure... If y'all can swing it, I kinda think this would be totally awesome!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> I hear you about rent, unfortunately Portland is just as bad, I'm sure.
> I don't know anyone who has a place...My buddy just rented out his room, and my place is tiny....



 No worries, just putting the word out there that I am on the hunt for a place


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

ugh sorry double post.. running this page via a proxy website and sometimes it doesnt load right.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

maybe next year all of us locals could go in together one a couple of rooms for both and make a road trip out of it!


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 30, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> maybe next year all of us locals could go in together one a couple of rooms for both and make a road trip out of it!



Yes, I was sorta thinking of that...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Yes, I was sorta thinking of that...




That would be rad, hopefully i can find something locally up in the portland area to rent so i can be closer to all the happenings and we can all network


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 30, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> That would be rad, hopefully i can find something locally up in the portland area to rent so i can be closer to all the happenings and we can all network



There are a couple groups in Portland...neither of them I'm involved with, just because of my work schedule.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 30, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> There are a couple groups in Portland...neither of them I'm involved with, just because of my work schedule.




Yea, I applied to the Facebook group for oregon, but I havent got accepted yet. Do you know how I would connect with the portland groups? The southern oregon group is dead dead dead, which is totally lame.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Yea, I applied to the Facebook group for oregon, but I havent got accepted yet. Do you know how I would connect with the portland groups? The southern oregon group is dead dead dead, which is totally lame.



Rose city furs I understand is half way active. 
Also try @NorthwestFurryTripsINFO


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 31, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Rose city furs I understand is half way active.
> Also try @NorthwestFurryTripsINFO



I may have a lead on a place to live out in Beaverton in the next two weeks. Southern oregon is having such a major housing shortage now that you are paying the same if not more here for a place to live, as you are up there. So my family and I decided if we are going to pay that anyway, why not live closer to everything. At least in the portland area we'll be able to take my kiddo to the zoo on weekends, more job opportunities, and other like minded people to get to know. LOL mostly me just kinda explaining as to why we're looking to move up there so badly. But yea... we should get together for dinner sometime when we get up there, you, me and my fam, Zenoth, any of the other active furs in the area.


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

Nice, Beaverton is a nice area.  The apartment right next to mine (2 bedroom 2 floor town house) is going to be up for rent pretty soon I think. My old neighbors just got evicted for trying to run a used car lot out of the parkinglot here after being told no by the managment.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 31, 2017)

Lol. No, I get it. You gotta go where the jobs are and housing market is better. 
Keep me posted on your progress, and we can hook up!

On the flip side, I left Reno a couple hours ago. Really wanted to stay for BLFC, and I suppose I could have, both no fursuit... oh well, next year for sure!


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

There are a lot of great parks up here with grills and stuffs, I wonder if there are any furry bbq's and if not we should try and get one goin ^^


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

@Sgt. Kai   Seen you in the fursuit parade video ^^


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 31, 2017)

I'm planning on being in the area by june 9th, so we should all plan on something for that weekend as long as I can swing a bit of funding for some food.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 31, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> @Sgt. Kai   Seen you in the fursuit parade video ^^


Hope I didn't look lost... I was kinda hung over. Lol


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I'm planning on being in the area by june 9th, so we should all plan on something for that weekend as long as I can swing a bit of funding for some food.



Ok. My days off are Sunday and Monday. Saturday I'm off at 300p.m.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 31, 2017)

LOL Thats right, i thought that was you in the video! The German Sheppard that looked like they were getting ready to fall over  lol just kidding.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (May 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> LOL Thats right, i thought that was you in the video! The German Sheppard that looked like they were getting ready to fall over  lol just kidding.



That's not entirely far from the truth!


----------

